# Anyone Know this trooper ?



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I found this picture online.
I contacted the photographer for permission to publish the photo on my MA State Police Page.

He denied my request saying he did not know the trooper. He said if I really wanted to pursue it to contact the trooper myself.

So here I am.
If you know him please PM Me as I would not want his name published in a public forum.

Thanks in advance.

Greg 
Here is the Photo.
Obviously he is the K-9 Officer.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

wish i knew him he looks cute lol


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll send you his name if you give me the name of the girl in your avatar.B:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

sorry posted by mistake lol


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

To post someone's picture you would need only the photographer's permission as it is their copyrighted property. You would only have to contact the Trooper if you were being thoughtful and making sure it was ok on their end.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Is the dog's name Wolf?


You know it is.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thats got to be the best job in LE; K9 handler...
Man that is 1 beautiful animal... Is that dog a Malinois???


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Great photo..


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What's that black strip on the drivers side door above the seal? Oh yeah and the trooper looks fimilar... I got a Barracks up the street If I see that car at it I'll find out who he is for ya.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> To post someone's picture you would need only the photographer's permission as it is their copyrighted property. You would only have to contact the Trooper if you were being thoughtful and making sure it was ok on their end.


Unless there was a model release signed, and then there could be restrictions on it's use. Besides, in this case, it would seem that the photographer is withholding his permission until the Trooper gives his okay.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

yeah I guess the photographer said its unfair to show a state trooper on a public website without his permission. 
so I donno. 

I have the troopers email I am just waiting on the Photographer and ask him if I do in fact get the troopers permission then can I use his photo.

boy this is turning out to be a lot of work : -?


----------



## MC1010 (Dec 18, 2003)

npd_323 said:


> What's that black strip on the drivers side door above the seal?


It is traction tape for the K-9 to step on when he jumps out the window. It also protects the pain job from his nails.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Well thanks to Wolfman and Google and a little detective work and a few PM's. 
I have his name 
Thanks Gang. I will let you know how things pan out. 

Thread closed (For Now) :-D


----------



## SPD3 (Feb 1, 2005)

FYI the dog is a German shepherd, his name is Demon, and the location is Hopkinton State Park.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Thats got to be the best job in LE; K9 handler...
> Man that is 1 beautiful animal... Is that dog a Malinois???


:dito: :dito: what a sharp animal

here is a breeder of GS's in NC: http://www.gsdpups.com/homeraisedadults.html


----------



## MA218 (Sep 30, 2005)

All I see is a Red X


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Yeah he might be taking the pic down.
I saved it to my hard drive. Now the photographer is giving me a hard time (Scratch head)

He told me flat out on the phone. I do not want you to use my photograph unless you get permission from the trooper. I said okay and hung up the phone. then with a little help from you guys I have sent him (trooper) an email and I am awaiting his reply.
I just checked my yahoo mail and got this. I dont get it ?
Am I missing something ?

""
Greg,
I don't like this getting out of my control. At this time I would 
have
to say do NOT use my photo.""

So I emailed him back pretty much what was said above and I told him I was awaiting the troopers response and that I would get back to him.

*Should I just drop the whole thing ?*


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

EDIT
I am dropping it.
I do not understand why he does not want me using it but I respect his wish's
I have sent both him and the trooper this message (Not on the same email) 
Dear ****, 
I respect your wish's on not using your photograph. Please disregard any and all prior correspondence you and I have had. Please enjoy the rest of the year. 
Yours, 
Greg 
Dear ***, 
I have contacted the photographer, and unfortunately, he is unable to grant permission for me to use it at this time. Sorry for any inconvenience I have caused you.
Stay Safe,
Greg :-k


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

thats crappy, thats a great picture and you have a great website highlighting the history and expertise of the state police.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks. 
I got permission from the Trooper. 


now I am awaiting permission from the photographer. 
ha ha 
people are funny


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Never let it be said GMACK that you dont follow shyt through...


----------



## trigger409 (Aug 2, 2005)

the black strip is like a traction strip for the dog to go in and out of the window easier. the trooper is gary m


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

trigger409 said:


> the black strip is like a traction strip for the dog to go in and out of the window easier. the trooper is gary m


well the trooper is not Gary M but thanks anyhow : - )


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

There were two Garys that I know of, one is not there anymore and the other is Gary H.

And the Trooper's first name begins with E.


----------



## SPD3 (Feb 1, 2005)

That is Eric's new dog by the way. His old one was Wolf as someone mentioned earlier.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Well all my hard work paid off guys.
the pic is up.
Hope you enjoy it ! 
and oh per the photographer it will be ther for "1 year" and then we will discuss it in February of 2007 what a twit.
I feel like asking the trooper if he will get his car, his dog and we set up a "Photo shoot" I can take a much better picture and not worry about ever contacting this yahoo photographer again.
sheesh.........

Well here it is

and Updated and added a pic of trooper Ramsland and K-9 Demon and his cruiser 2004 Ford Crown Victoria Interceptor unit 1316 
and Click Here: 
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeopzls/policecars/id9.html


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

GMACK24 said:


> Well all my hard work paid off guys.
> the pic is up.
> Hope you enjoy it !
> and oh per the photographer it will be ther for "1 year" and then we will discuss it in February of 2007 what a twit.
> ...


Greg, if you were to line something up I'd be happy to take pictures as well for your use. I have a very nice camera that I don't get to use often enough.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Does anyone else have any K9 photos like this ??? I love that stuff.


----------

